# Recurrent Pop-Up After Auto Update



## dellmeister (May 6, 2019)

I use a Dell Inspiron laptop and run Windows 8.1. I have Microsoft Office Home and Student 2007. It has been working fine, but . . . Two days ago, I received an automatic Office update, which I noticed due to the new, colorful Word and Excel icons. Since then, every time I open either Word or Excel, I get a pop-up with the banner, "Your Data, Controlled By You." This window states that privacy settings have been updated, and then guides me through two questions regarding data use. When complete, I indicate such, and the window disappears. However, every time I open either type of doc, the same window with the same questions appears, as if I've never completed the questions befor. How can I get this to stop popping up!? Thanks!


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

I don't think MS is issuing any more updates for Office 2007 (I have it also). I haven't received the update, but it looks like an unresolved problem seen here also: https://answers.microsoft.com/en-us...99-e521-46d5-bca8-54f189278eab?tab=AllReplies


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

You can individually update each program in the suite here: https://support.office.com/en-us/ar...007-Help-33AC5F0C-9C3E-40B8-ACD8-85A4E8B36A60


----------



## Beingdinu (Mar 9, 2016)

one of my client had this issue had the same problem as many others with the dialogue box opening each instance I opened WORD. Fixed it by the following procedure. Open a WORD document...click FILE...then click on ACCOUNT. The ACCOUNT box opens. Click on ACCOUNT PRIVACY "Manage Settings" box. That opens the "Your data, controlled by you" box. Scroll to the bottom to CONNECTED EXPERIENCES and place check mark in the "Let Office analyze your content to provide you with improvements" box. Disregard the yellow warning popup box. Click "OK" and exit the WORD document. Reopen a WORD document and the annoying "Your data, controlled by you" will not be there. I tested it several times and it worked for me.


----------



## tristar (Aug 12, 2008)

This is due to the update, Open any office app, Word/Excel click on the Account at the top right corner, sign out of it.

Restart the PC, open the Office App, and sign in and then activate the subscription, should probably fix the issue..


----------

